# Roda



## Guido K

O que significa a palavra Roda neste contexto?

Skal tá na roda? 
Está en la rueda, puede ser?


----------



## Outsider

O que é Skal? O nome de alguém?


----------



## Guido K

Skal é a marca de uma cerveja brasileira


----------



## azul84

O nome da cerveja é SKOL e "Tá na roda" faz parte da propaganda da marca. Se diz também que "desce redondo". Significa que desce pela garganta suavemente; que é gostosa. (Observação: eu não bebo...).
Saludos.


----------



## donmuddiman

"Skal tá na roda?" ¿Qué significa en español? Lo vi en cartelera en un estadio de la copa America y supe que no era ni inglés, ni frances, ni español. Pensé que debe ser portugués, pero ¿qué quiere decir?


----------



## Cineclubista

Salve!

"Skol tá na roda" (mais uma demonstração do talento redatorial e da criatividade dos publicitários brasileiros, quando se trata de vender bebidas...) quer dizer "Skol [a cerveja] está entre nós", "está em nosso meio", "está em nosso grupo [seja lá de que interesse]". "Tá" equivale a "está", por aférese.

Houaiss assinala que "roda", entre outras muitas acepções, pode ser "grupo de indivíduos dispostos em círculo", "conjunto dos jogadores e ritmistas que formam um semicírculo para as exibições de capoeira", "ajuntamento heterogêneo de pessoas; grupo", "grupo de pessoas com interesses afins, com quem se mantêm relações; círculo de amizades" e "grupo de pessoas que vivem habitualmente em torno de alguém ou de algo".

"Desce redondo" é frase que já rendeu muito debate sobre a utilização de um adjetivo como advérbio. Diz Houaiss (que em vida foi especialista no assunto) que "redondo" é o vinho "bem equilibrado, que deixa na boca uma sensação de preenchimento; harmonioso, completo". Não creio que, ao criar a campanha para a tal marca de cerveja, os publicitários pensassem com essa sutileza. De qualquer forma, as imagens que acompanhavam essa mensagem eram explícitas: algo (a cerveja, por certo) desce a girar pela garganta do bebedor. Está mais para "desce com facilidade e delicadez, suavemente".

É evidente que os termos "roda" e "redondo" pertencem ao mesmo campo semântico: "redondo" vem do lat. "rotundus" ("em forma de roda, redondo"). Variações em torno do mesmo tema...

Um abraço!


----------



## Mangato

Yo interpreto, sin embargo que lo que quiere decir es que está de moda.

Aquí en España diríamos:  esta en la onda, o esta en la pomadaesto ultimo argot


----------



## Cineclubista

Mangato said:


> Yo interpreto, sin embargo que lo que quiere decir es que está de moda.
> 
> Aquí en España diríamos: esta en la onda, o esta en la pomadaesto ultimo argot


 
No pienso así. "Roda" es más estricto, al paso que "moda" es más genérico.

Otro modo de entenderlo sería "é coisa nossa", "es cosa nuestra" — porque está "entre nosostros".

Saludos!


----------



## Cezanne

Es muy común en Brasil decirse "Uma roda de amigos", refiriéndose a un grupo (pequeño o grande) de personas. Creo que eso es debido a que en los bares siéntanse muchos amigos alrededor de una mesa.


----------



## djeverest

Bueno, no se si se trate de lo mismo o no, pero yo vi un video en youtube de una especie de comercial de gasolina brasileña, llamada petrobras. El comercial se basa en la historia (ficticia) de un extraterrestre que una noche observando otros planetas vio un objeto corriendo muy rapido, obviamente se trata de un automovil en la tierra y bueno es ahi donde yo entiendo que se refiere a algo sobre autos, y si, este comercial es sobre gasolina brasileña.... (el comercial es en portugues)

Pero a que viene todo esto?, bueno, el video se llama (en you tube) "Skol - Tá na roda- Tá Redondo. - Cachorro"

Lo encontre justamente cuando estaba buscando el significado de esta frase en google.

En si, no se con exactitud que significa esta frase, pero no creo que se refiera a cerveza ¿o si?

Yo creo que Ta na roda, hace referencia a una rueda o en este caso a una llanta, y Ta redondo seria algo como el funcionamiento.... estoy adivinando pero creo que se trata de algo asi como "que tal las ruedas, corren bien" (haciendo referencia al buen funcionamiento de algo como cuando aqui en Mexico decimos "fue un triunfo redondo")

No se, tal estoy totalmente equivocado, pero no lo sabre hasta que ustedes me lo digan.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

azul84 said:


> O nome da cerveja é SKOL e "Tá na roda" faz parte da propaganda da marca. Se diz também que "desce redondo". Significa que desce pela garganta suavemente; que é gostosa. (Observação: eu não bebo...).
> Saludos.


 
Olá Azul84!

Bom, eu também tinha lido a frase: Skol, tá na roda? Tá redondo. Hehehehehe essa é a propaganda que tem o Brasil nos estádios de futebol aqui na Venezuela por isso da Copa América. Hehehehehe que engraçado! Que bom, agora sei que é uma cerveja.

Um beijo.


----------



## metalbemba

Lo que aparece en Youtube es evidentemente un error. El usuario "Cachorro" tiene varios videos de propagandas, Tiene la de skol de "ta na roda, ta redondo" y seguramente se equivocó al momento de subirlo. Skol es una marca de cerveza brasileña muy buena, yo mismo la tomé en Brasil en 2001 cuando fui a Rock in Rio, además, el logo que aparece en la Copa América es el mismo logo de Skol.

Me parece que la traducción sería algo así: Skol. ¿Está contigo?, Está sabrosa!.

Saludos desde Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## djeverest

Muchas gracias por esta aclaracion, y bueno, mi pensamiento de que "roda" tenia algo que ver con ruedas pues esta errado definitivamente.

La verdad aqui en México tambien desperto la duda en muchos aficionados al futbol que vemos los pártidos de nuestra seleccion, que jugara desafortunadamente por el tercer lugar mañana sabado.

¿que significa ese anuncio? muchos preguntaban. Ahora se que es una cerveza!!

Muchas gracias Metalbemba y saludos a todos alla en sudamerica (excpeto a los argentinos con quienes estoy enojadisimo) . No, un saludo para todos.


----------

